# Mathematical Parody on Gloria Gaynor



## jaybird0827 (May 26, 2008)

[ame="http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=P9dpTTpjymE"]I Will Derive[/ame]


----------



## Ivan (May 26, 2008)

I liked the guy coming into the classroom, seeing what's going on, and quietly and slowly backing out of the room. That's what I would have done.

Those young men have far too much time on their hands. They should get married, start a family and get a real life!


----------



## py3ak (May 26, 2008)

That was funny. Is it just me, or have nerds gotten bolder since Bill Gates made his fortune, and proved that nerds can dominate both suits and tough guys.


----------



## The Swan (May 26, 2008)

*nerd of nerds*

To "derive" is not the same thing as to "take a derivative". These are not real nerds. They are imposters. Someone needs to investigate.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 26, 2008)

As one who stopped Math after Statistics, but who shares a lot in common with the nerds, I resemble that remark!


----------



## py3ak (May 26, 2008)

I thought the dancing established their bona fides pretty well!


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 27, 2008)

The Swan said:


> To "derive" is not the same thing as to "take a derivative". These are not real nerds. They are imposters. Someone needs to investigate.


 
Good point.

We need to differentiate between "derive" and "take a derivative."


----------



## caddy (May 27, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I thought the dancing established their *bona fides* pretty well!


 
I'm having visions of George Clooney here in "Oh Brother Where Art Thou?"


----------

